# Which arrives first FE or PE Results



## Galena (Dec 14, 2010)

I took a look at the excel that someone put together of expected PE results per state. I was just wondering if they post all FE and PE results at the same time, or does one get released before the other?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## principal (Dec 14, 2010)

Galena said:


> I took a look at the excel that someone put together of expected PE results per state. I was just wondering if they post all FE and PE results at the same time, or does one get released before the other?
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


I took the CO FE last year...got the result on DEC 21. The Excel sheet says PE results for that test came out on the 18th. Don't know if that helps much...


----------



## Galena (Dec 14, 2010)

It does, looks like I can expect KS FE results 1st week of Jan.


----------



## tomp (Dec 16, 2010)

I took to Colorado FE exam in October 2008. My pass letter is dated December 16, which is the same date in the spreadsheet for the PE Exam results. So I would expect them to be about the same.


----------



## asunw (Dec 22, 2010)

tomp said:


> I took to Colorado FE exam in October 2008. My pass letter is dated December 16, which is the same date in the spreadsheet for the PE Exam results. So I would expect them to be about the same.


Plus some EIT results are out now and no PE results have been released yet. =)


----------



## jv21 (Dec 22, 2010)

asunw said:


> tomp said:
> 
> 
> > I took to Colorado FE exam in October 2008. My pass letter is dated December 16, which is the same date in the spreadsheet for the PE Exam results. So I would expect them to be about the same.
> ...



There's your answer...

And here's your sign :17:


----------

